# When do chi get there first shots



## cricket227 (Jul 23, 2004)

I finally got my baby chi. His 10 weeks old as of this past satuarday. I'm just curious when does he get his next shots. the person I brought him from told me at 4 months and that my chi can't go outside until then. If anyone know if this is true please help me. I don't want anything to happen to him. I searched high and low for him and I'm not going to let anything happen to him. thanks for your help :wave


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco got his first set of shots at 6 weeks of age I believe, and then I brought him to the vet to get shots at 8, 12, and 15 weeks of age. I hope that helps! Welcome to the forum!! :wave:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Tucker got shots at 6, 9, 12 and 16 weeks. A puppy should not go to public places until he's had the first 3 sets of shots. When you bring him to the vet's do not let him play on the floor. Only God knows what kind of germs would be on it and your baby could catch a disease if he doesn't have immunity to it. As for going outside where other dogs may have walked, don't put him down. This includes stores like Petsmart that allow you to bring pets into the store. If you are going to train for outside pottying, use a fenced-in area that would not be contaminated from other dogs 'visits,' until your pup's had his 3rd set of vaccinations.


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

I dont know but im going to guess they said not to go outside becouse the pup needs a parvo shot. they can pick it up anywhere actually you can even bring it in to them. Your pup is already for a parvo shot now. I would schedual one asap you dont want your pup to get parvo. I know rabies shots cant be given uintil 14 weeks. At least here they cant.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

MY3SONS said:


> I dont know but im going to guess they said not to go outside becouse the pup needs a parvo shot. they can pick it up anywhere actually you can even bring it in to them.


Yes, Parvo is the big concern. The Parvo virus can live in dirt contaminated from an infected dog's feces for at least a year. And it is almost impossible to completely irradicate from a home where a pup who's had it has lived.

Tucker contracted Parvo after I had signed adoption papers, but he was still at the Rescue for an incubation period when he came down with it. He spent 8 days and nights at the vet clinic.

After Tucker recovered from Parvo he came to live with us, but I made sure that he stayed inside and that all his BMs were safely disposed of for several weeks, which is what is recommended.


----------



## crzzy4chis (Jun 26, 2004)

*According to Revival Animal Health*

Hope this helps!

This is according to Revival Animal Health
http://www.revivalanimal.com

Vaccination Schedule for Dogs:
6-8 weeks: Bordetella, Corona, Distempter, Hepatitis/Adenovirus, Parainfluenza, and Parvo.

10-12 weeks: Bordetella, Corona, Distempter, Hepatitis/Adenovirus, Lepto, Parainfluenza, Parvo, and Rabies.

14-16 weeks: Bordetella, Corona, Distempter, Hepatitis/Adenovirus, Lepto, Parainfluenza, and Parvo.

Then annually: Bordetella, Corona, Distempter, Hepatitis/Adenovirus, Lepto, Parainfluenza, and Parvo.

36 months: Rabies shot.

(This schedule is just recommended times!)


Also don't forget a deworming schedule for your dog!


----------

